# Cavs/Pacers Trade



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indiana trades: PF Austin Croshere (5.1 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 12.9 minutes) 
SG Ron Mercer (7.7 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 23.1 minutes) 
Indiana receives: C Zydrunas Illgauskas (17.2 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.6 apg in 30.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.4 ppg, +2.2 rpg, and -1.1 apg. 

Cleveland trades: C Zydrunas Illgauskas (17.2 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.6 apg in 30.1 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Austin Croshere (5.1 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 1.1 apg in 49 games) 
SG Ron Mercer (7.7 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.6 apg in 72 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.4 ppg, -2.2 rpg, and +1.1 apg. 

You get scoring with Mercer, and a PF with Croshere. It also frees up playing time for Diop and Boozer.

What do you think?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

that trade is just dumbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Wow, that would be a great trade for Pacers, right?!

And for the Cavs, we'd get another SG to compete with Ricky and Wagner and LeBron and Miles, we get to start unproven Diop instead of All-Star Z, and Croshere would be great competition for the PF spot with Boozer and Mihm...... wow :uhoh:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't think so, with Boozer playing PF he will be getting lots of playing time. And Diop hasn't proved he deserves playing time yet. Why would we trade Z for another PF, especially if his stats aren't even close to his. I don't know how we would benefit from having Mercer either. He might be a good role player but then he will take minutes from our other perimeter players.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you serious??

 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

go on the Pacer's forum, and this [strike]goof-ball[/strike] and another guy had all sorts of trade proposals with a variety of teams (Knicks, Bucks, Memphis, etc) and every one of them had the Pacers robbing the other team.... Mercer and Harrington for Stromile Swift and Mike Miller type trades.....

just cuz the trade works on RealGM, and it looks good for their team, they feel they gotta propose it like they really discovered something.......

*No personal attacks. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> go on the Pacer's forum, and this goof-ball and another guy had all sorts of trade proposals with a variety of teams (Knicks, Bucks, Memphis, etc) and every one of them had the Pacers robbing the other team.... Mercer and Harrington for Stromile Swift and Mike Miller type trades.....
> 
> just cuz the trade works on RealGM, and it looks good for their team, they feel they gotta propose it like they really discovered something.......


[strike]Do not call them goof balls.[/strike] That being said, I agree that alot of the trades are a little out there.

As far as Harrington and Mercer for Swift and Miller, thats an equal trade IMO. Harrington can play the 3 as well as the 4, and would give the Griz a tough nozed defender that they need. Mercer is a 20 ppg scorer when on a team like the Griz. Explain to me where that trade is unfair.

*R-Star...let's drop it, from now on. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

This is the worst deal in the history of Western Civilization.

Obviously Mercer has absolutely know value for the Cavaliers.

If the Pacers need a center - sign Miller.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tidho</b>!
> This is the worst deal in the history of Western Civilization.
> 
> Obviously Mercer has absolutely know value for the Cavaliers.
> ...


Miller will probably sign with the Jazz. We dont have enough money to sign him. Once again though, Im not saying I think this is a good or fair trade.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Do not call them goof balls. That being said, I agree that alot of the trades are a little out there.
> ...


Miller is twice the player Mercer is.

Even if he is a bust, Swift is still better and a better fit for the Grizz than Harrington.

If really offered that trade, West would laugh and hang the phone up.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Swift isn't a bust. I watched him play twice this season and he impressed me by his ability to score, play D, and crash boards.

Both times he matched up toe2toe with Kevin Garnett. Getting big blocks on certain occasions. They just don't play him enough.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

People always tend to favor their teams in these hypothetical trades, but this guys just does it a bit too much. Don't be to harsh to him


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]Do not call them goof balls.[/strike]


[strike]Can I call them golf balls instead? 

The trades are so one-sided, and they take themselves so serious, I'd say that makes them goof balls.... or should I be like the Democrat in the news who called the other congressman "a little fruitcake" because in his words they are nuts?

R-Star, are you a Pacers fan, hmmmm? Were these YOUR trade ideas? Do you really feel that Croshere and Mercer for Z is a good trade for both teams?

Oh ho..... R-Star, I see you're the moderator for the Pacers board....lol.... so, what are you doing, going from team forum to team forum to do damage control on these idiotic trades your boys are spewing out?! Maybe instead of scolding me for calling your boys goof balls (AGHAST! I did it again! Is "goof balls" one of the 7 deadly words George Carlin spoke about?), you should tell them to keep their stoopid trades on their own forum![/strike]

*No personal attacks or baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> [strike]Can I call them golf balls instead?[/strike]
> 
> [strike]The trades are so one-sided, and they take themselves so serious, I'd say that makes them goof balls.... or should I be like the Democrat in the news who called the other congressman "a little fruitcake" because in his words they are nuts?[/strike]
> 
> ...


In most of the trades we acknoledge that they are one-sided and that the other team would not accept. We just like to speculate how the trades would affect the teams.



> And for the Cavs, we'd get another SG to compete with Ricky and Wagner and LeBron and Miles, we get to start unproven Diop instead of All-Star Z, and Croshere would be great competition for the PF spot with Boozer and Mihm...... wow


Wagner and LeBron are PGs, Ricky is a SG or a SF, Miles is a SF. Mercer is a SG or a SF too. Therefore, you would have many possible linups on the floor to keep your players fresh. With injury prone, Ilguaskus gone, you play Boozer and Mihm at the center and Croshere at the PF. Diop will never get enough playing time to develop with Ilgauskus, Boozer, and Mihm infront of him.


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

As a Cavs, fan I like this trade a lot. We lose Z who will probably get injured next season anyway, and get two pretty good players in return. Their contracts won't even matter because their contracts are about equal to Z's.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Z is getting alot of money if I am not mistaken. That means you get 2 bloated contracts instead of one. He is a good center who is 7'3. The cavs get raped in this trade if you ask me. Why would they need another 2-3. Indiana is a deep team. If they wanted a player like Z they would have to offer way more and you know it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Wagner and LeBron are PGs, Ricky is a SG or a SF, Miles is a SF. Mercer is a SG or a SF too. Therefore, you would have many possible linups on the floor to keep your players fresh. With injury prone, Ilguaskus gone, you play Boozer and Mihm at the center and Croshere at the PF. Diop will never get enough playing time to develop with Ilgauskus, Boozer, and Mihm infront of him.


Wagner is a SG, Lebron best interest will be to play SG or SF, Ricky is a SG, Darius Miles is a SF. Ron Mercer is a SG with no defense and very little offense. SO, NO!!
Ilgauskas was injury-free last year. Boozer can't play center because he is a 6'9" sophmore. Diop will get playing time when Ilgauskas is finished, why does he need PT now when he hasn't proven to be worthy of it? He is better off learning from Zydrundas. 
Croshere is a bum. He can't even get in 50 games on your team, atleast 50 games. We need bangers anyway, not some Goof Ball who take outside shots and defend.

Ron Mercer + Austin Croshere = 12.8ppg 5.3rpg .46bpg 1.4apg
Zydrundas Ilgauskas = 17.2ppg 7.5rpg 2bpg 1.7apg

Now look at the stats, they don't lie.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, never mind about the trade, you'd get more talent, but I checked and Ilgauska's contract is up next year and it will be great for you guys to drop his contract next year.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> In most of the trades we acknoledge that they are one-sided and that the other team would not accept. We just like to speculate how the trades would affect the teams.
> ...


Fair enough that you are simply speculating.... so why bring such lopsided trades to other team's forums? You know they are lopsided, you gotta know you and the proposals will get slammed. That sounds like "trolling" to me.

Not only are your proposals admittedly one sided, you also then try to justify it??? Wagner is NOT a PG. He is an undersized SG. LeBron is NOT regulated to PG alone, and may not be there long. He and Silas agree that he will play at whichever spot best helps the team. Z played healthy all last season after radical foot surgery... what makes you think he will be injury prone? Nobody else around here does. Boozer is our starting PF with a great future. Mihm is a scrub... neither is 1/2 the center Z is. Croshere isn't half the PF Boozer is. Diop is getting plenty of experience off the bench... it is the most he can handle at this point.

[strike]Pretty lame takes on your part. How about I come into your forum and suggest Mihm and Miles for Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Mercer? Think I'd get ripped?? Well gee... Mihm would be a great replacement for Brad Miller, and oh I dunno.... Miles could play SG and replace Reggie or some crap like that.........[/strike]

*Let's just drop the subject. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Not only are your proposals admittedly one sided, you also then try to justify it??? Wagner is NOT a PG. He is an undersized SG. LeBron is NOT regulated to PG alone, and may not be there long. He and Silas agree that he will play at whichever spot best helps the team. Z played healthy all last season after radical foot surgery... what makes you think he will be injury prone? Nobody else around here does. Boozer is our starting PF with a great future. Mihm is a scrub... neither is 1/2 the center Z is. Croshere isn't half the PF Boozer is. Diop is getting plenty of experience off the bench... it is the most he can handle at this point.
> 
> [strike]Pretty lame takes on your part. How about I come into your forum and suggest Mihm and Miles for Jermaine O'Neal and Ron Mercer? Think I'd get ripped?? Well gee... Mihm would be a great replacement for Brad Miller, and oh I dunno.... Miles could play SG and replace Reggie or some crap like that.........[/strike]


Geez, sooooorrrrryyyy. Upon first looking at the trade, it seemed fair, so I was curious as to what the thoughts on the other side of the trade would be. They were negative, fair enough.

*Once again, I'm asking that we drop the subject. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

[strike]no problem.... and I'm sure you will give the same rip job if I propose a lopsided trade with the Pacers! And you should, (or at least I hope you would!)[/strike]

By the way, who IS your current back-up center (barring any trades)?

*No baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> [strike]no problem.... and I'm sure you will give the same rip job if I propose a lopsided trade with the Pacers! And you should, (or at least I hope you would!)[/strike]
> 
> By the way, who IS your current back-up center (barring any trades)?


Jeff Foster. A good rebound and hustle guy, but other than that, not very much of a player.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Ugghh.... that's gonna hurt. I know who Foster is. Hmmm.... guess you all really do need another center....... LaFrentz maybe, or Jackson from the T-Wolves is a lot better than Foster.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Wagner is a SG, Lebron best interest will be to play SG or SF, Ricky is a SG, Darius Miles is a SF. Ron Mercer is a SG with no defense and very little offense. SO, NO!!
> Ilgauskas was injury-free last year. Boozer can't play center because he is a 6'9" sophmore. Diop will get playing time when Ilgauskas is finished, why does he need PT now when he hasn't proven to be worthy of it? He is better off learning from Zydrundas.
> Croshere is a bum. He can't even get in 50 games on your team, atleast 50 games. We need bangers anyway, not some Goof Ball who take outside shots and defend.
> ...


Sorry bunk, but Mercer has very little offence? Heres his 2000-2001 season withi Chicago- 20ppg, 4rpg, 3 apg while shooting .45 from the field. He has no offensive game, your right. Also, if you watch a Pacer game, you'll see that the announcers almost always say Mercer is a better than average defender. The reason he doesnt have the best stats on indy is because (no offence Clevland fans) we are not the Cavs. We're known for being a very deep team. Croshere was a huge contributor in the 2000-2001 season and was a force in the playoffs. When Isiah Thomas came in as head coach he didnt like Croshere for some reason and put him at the end of the pine. Belive me, Croshere would start over Boozer, and anyone who doesnt think so has a very short memory of why Croshere actualy got the big contract he has. 

On top of that, alot of people are worried that the Cavs have too many selfish players on the team for Lebron to be succesful, Z is one of those players. I think this trade could be considered a little bit sided to the Pacers, but to say its completley out of the question shows you dont know much about the players involved.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

To say it would be considered shows your basketball knowledge.

Boozer would be taken before Austin by every team in the league.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Sorry bunk, but Mercer has very little offence? Heres his 2000-2001 season withi Chicago- 20ppg, 4rpg, 3 apg while shooting .45 from the field. He has no offensive game, your right. Also, if you watch a Pacer game, you'll see that the announcers almost always say Mercer is a better than average defender. The reason he doesnt have the best stats on indy is because (no offence Clevland fans) we are not the Cavs. We're known for being a very deep team.


 Well this isn't the "2000-2001 season" this is the 2003-2004 season and we don't need those scrubs so we can stock up at two postions. Mercer let one of the slowest first steps among wing-men in the NBA (Paul Pierce) blow right past him last time I watched on many occasions. And we really don't need him, we just signed Newble.



> Croshere was a huge contributor in the 2000-2001 season and was a force in the playoffs. When Isiah Thomas came in as head coach he didnt like Croshere for some reason and put him at the end of the pine. Belive me, Croshere would start over Boozer, and anyone who doesnt think so has a very short memory of why Croshere actualy got the big contract he has.


Croshere wouldn't start over Boozer, maybe you haven't seen him play. 

Boozer will always have a 50+ FG% during his career compared to Croshere's 39%. 

The most points Croshere averaged was 10, well Boozer did that his rookie year-where Croshere is going into his 7th. 

Croshere's best rebounding year came 4 years ago, 6rpg. Boozer just average 7.5rpg in his rookie year.
Like I said before we need bangers on defense and in the paint on offense.



> On top of that, alot of people are worried that the Cavs have too many selfish players on the team for Lebron to be succesful, Z is one of those players. I think this trade could be considered a little bit sided to the Pacers, but to say its completley out of the question shows you dont know much about the players involved.


 This trade is definitely out of question and it is a helluva lot one-sided to the pacers. 
Z averaged more points than those players combined. 

The reason Z showed selfishness is because he knew he wouldn't get the ball back. When Smart got promoted was he selfish? No! Was Ricky selfish? No! 

When we received a good offensive system under Smart everyone was swinging the ball, no one was selfish. I am sure that Silas will supply a better strategy than Smart so, you statements show that you know a limited amount about the teams and the players involved.

Will this trade Ever happen? NO!!


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*lol*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Croshere was a huge contributor in the 2000-2001 season and was a force in the playoffs. When Isiah Thomas came in as head coach he didnt like Croshere for some reason and put him at the end of the pine. Belive me, Croshere would start over Boozer, and anyone who doesnt think so has a very short memory of why Croshere actualy got the big contract he has.


[strike]Oh really?!? I'll tell you what R-Star, you may be a mod in the Pacers forum, but you can't come in here and spew crap like this and expect it to float. Croshere got a big contract because some goof ball in Indiana gave it to the stiff! Here's the comparison.....[/strike]

Croshere:

97-98 9.3 min per game/ 2.9 pts/ .372 FG %!/ 1.7 rbs!!
98-99 9.2 min/ 3.4 pts/ .427 FG%/ 1.7 rbs!
99-00 23.3 min/ 10.3 pts/ .441 FG%/ 6.4 rbs
00-01 23.1 min/ 10.1 pts/ .394 FG%!!/ 4.8 rbs???
01-02 16.9 min/ 6.8pts/ .413 FG%/ 3.9 rbs
02-03 12.9 min/ 5.1 pts/ .411 FG%/ 3.1 rbs

So he PEAKED if '99 with 10 pts per game, and 6 boards.... wow freakin' wow. Move over Kevin Garrnett. Look out Tim Duncan.

Carlos Boozers ROOKIE season:

02-03 25.3 min per game/ 10.0 pts/ .536 FG% !!!!!/ 7.5 rbs !!!!! 

yeah, right... tell me again why Croshere would start over Boozer???

*No attacks and baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Right on Bunk.... preach it brotha. Nobody believes in Boozer. Everyone thinks their white stiff is better than Carlos..... [strike]bunch of morons.[/strike]

*No personal attacks. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> To say it would be considered shows your basketball knowledge.
> 
> Boozer would be taken before Austin by every team in the league.


How long have you been a basketball fan? Have you ever watched Austin play? Alot of teams were very interested in Austin when he was a free agent. Hes a good player in a bad situation.

Let me help you look at it from another situation. Croshere plays the 4, but can and has played the 3 alot too. Heres players currently on the Pacers who play the 3 and 4 possition:

1) Jermaine O'Neal
2) Al Harrington
3) Ron Artest
4) Jon Bender
5) Ron Mercer (mainly a 2, but plays some 3 as well)

Theres 5 players, all who are at the very least, currently a better player than Boozer. 

Now lets see who Boozer has to compete with:

1) Jumaine Jones 
2) Mihm
3) Diop

Mihm and Diop play most of their minimal minutes at center if Im not mistaken (although I could be, I caught a few cavs games, but not enough to be a reliable source). The only player on that list who hasent been labled a bust is Jones, and if Im not mistaken you guys tried to trade him for the leagues number one chearleader in Mateen Cleaves.

As you can see, Croshere is facing ALOT more competition for PT. Its not even comparable. Im taking nothing away from Boozer, he had a great year an will probably have an even better one this year, but you guys are acting like Croshere would be buried on the bench when realy he would get at least half of your PF minutes. 

Hope that helped you see it from a non biased angle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Right on Bunk.... preach it brotha. Nobody believes in Boozer. Everyone thinks their white stiff is better than Carlos..... [strike]bunch of morons.[/strike]


Check your PM. I wont go into on this forum, [strike]but never insinuate Im a moron again.[/strike]


Anyways, Crosheres play in the playoffs is what got him his contract. The Pacers took the Lakers to 6 games in 2000, something no other east team can say they did during the Lakers title run. They're the only team to blow the Lakers out in the playoffs (game 5 of the finals). And Austin Croshere was a huge part of all of that. He played great in the playoffs, alot better than his REGULAR SEASON stats for that year will tell you. He realy broke out, and teams from all over were fauning all over him trying to sign him, thats why the Pacers had to give him the contract they did. 
Enter Isiah Thomas.
He had a problem with Croshere from day one and never gave him consistent minutes to produce. Alot of people have looked into it, and when croshere was given more than 25 minutes a game (I think thats what it was anyways) he produced real nice numbers, but when he got less than 25, he struggled, just like any other player would. The main reason Croshere hasnt got good stats is because of Isiah, not Austin. 

This is to all Cavs fans, I never once said anything bad about Boozer, I think hes going to be a solid backup. You guys got a real steal out of the second round and from how hes producing he could have been a top 20 pick.

*R-Star! Please drop the subject! Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Check your PM. I wont go into on this forum, [strike]but never insinuate Im a moron again.[/strike]


No need to get all offended... I just called it like I see'd it...... [strike](and you missed to apostraphe's in won't and I'm).[/strike]

*No baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> No need to get all offended... I just called it like I see'd it...... [strike](and you missed to apostraphe's in won't and I'm).[/strike]


[strike]Ok, so your calling me a morron then. Glad to see you can continue a converstaion without resorting to name calling.[/strike]

*If there's any problems....PMs are usually better. Please take care of it there. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Right on Bunk.... preach it brotha. Nobody believes in Boozer. Everyone thinks their white stiff is better than Carlos..... [strike]bunch of morons.[/strike]


[strike]and your name is found in here where????[/strike] I think people who feel Croshere is a better player than Boozer are seriously out-of-touch with NBA reality. Do you feel Croshere is better than Boozer? Yes, according to your posts. I think you are wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]and your name is found in here where????[/strike] I think people who feel Croshere is a better player than Boozer are seriously out-of-touch with NBA reality. Do you feel Croshere is better than Boozer? Yes, according to your posts. I think you are wrong.


Saying people who think that are wrong is one thing, thats fine. Saying they are morons is immature and shows you have no class.

*PMs please. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

and I think you are pushing this too hard in the Cavs forum. How do you expect Cavs fans to respond, especially when you keep justifying your man Croshere by saying you are unbiased? You PM me and want to ban me for name calling, and you get to do the same??? You don't see me in your forum trying to incite arguments do you? And it is an argument you are pushing, because NO OTHER CAVS FANS AGREES WITH YOU, yet you keep pushing. Weak, very weak.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

name calling by anyone is not tolerated. Agree or disagree, but there is no need to resort to that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> and I think you are pushing this too hard in the Cavs forum. How do you expect Cavs fans to respond, especially when you keep justifying your man Croshere by saying you are unbiased? You PM me and want to ban me for name calling, and you get to do the same??? You don't see me in your forum trying to incite arguments do you? And it is an argument you are pushing, because NO OTHER CAVS FANS AGREES WITH YOU, yet you keep pushing. Weak, very weak.


The first reason I came here was because you called other Pacer fans goof balls. I have said Boozer is a good player, and never once expected you to agree with me, just to realize this trade isnt completley insane. Also, I dont see any name calling in this thread by me. You've been here long enough to know that name calling is not permitted on this site Mongolomike. I was just voicing my opinion, no name calling or bashing involved. This thread is obviously done since its so far off topic and useless now. 

Like I said though, you've been here for a long time and obviously know name calling is not tollerated, why should it not apply to you?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Guys, can we please get back on track, or just leave this thread alone? It got out of hand. I would like to see a lot less baiting and attacks, and more basketball talk. 

It would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Devestata.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Jesus Christ stop flaming you guys lol. Devasta, having been a mod before elsewhere, it's time that you start deleting posts without warning...your too nice . Croshere can also play 3...has the skills to play 3...I dont like the trade, cavs dont need another 2/3 guy, they need a 4/5 and a 1!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> And it is an argument you are pushing, because NO OTHER CAVS FANS AGREES WITH YOU, yet you keep pushing. Weak, very weak.


Well there is one:



> Originally posted by <b>bballvideo</b>!
> As a Cavs, fan I like this trade a lot. We lose Z who will probably get injured next season anyway, and get two pretty good players in return. Their contracts won't even matter because their contracts are about equal to Z's.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*wrong again*



> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Well there is one:


Wrong again... you guys just don't get it. Check his profile (bballvideo) and LO AND BEHOLD.... guess who his favorite team is! Geee..... its the Pacers. Someone trolling for trouble.... what a surprise.......:sour: Kinda sad and funny that you gotta send in your own fans to lie and make it sound like they are Cavs fans so they can rave about how good this trade sounds, and how THEY would do it......

Just for the record, it's not that I dislike the Pacers.... other than them being an occasional opponent, they do not make my own personal list of teams I hate (tho I can't stand Reggie)...it's the transparent attempts to make a bad trade sound good in this forum. 

Like I said before, I'm sure this trade sounds GREAT to Pacers fans.... so why would it be a surprise to any of you that the opposing team doesn't agree with your lofty evaluations of your own scrubs, and your proposed views of our team's weaknesses? Why do you keep pushing it in here? We don't like it, NONE of us would do it, and none of your arguments are making any head-way in HERE.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*ROFLMFAO*

Oh man.... NICE trade Pacers!!!! Scott Pollard is your NEW STARTING CENTER!!!! Nice.....lol, lol, lol. I'm sure you are all cheering because you dumped Mercer (who you tried to convince us that he was a quality offense force who was underused by Zeke), and you got rid of that "terrible" :uhoh: center Brad Miller (lol.... only one of the better young centers to be found), but there is hope... didn't you also get the fountain of eternal youth Danny Ferry too? Well, there ya go. Sweet.:yes:


----------

